# Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005 [Warhammer 40k: Eternal Crusade]



## ThelynEnnor (1. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Feinde des Imperiums haben sich ein weiteres Mal aus ihren düsteren Verstecken gewagt, in die sie von den Helden des Imperiums einst getrieben wurden, und bedrohen bereits jetzt die imperiale Welt Arkhona im Kharon System des Segmentum Obscuras. Der Imperator hat in seiner unendlichen Weisheit beschlossen, seine besten und treusten Space Marine Orden zu entsenden, um die Feinde des Imperiums zu zerschmettern. Die Space Marines der Thelyn Ennor werden seinen Willen mit eiserner Faust walten lassen und sich dem Feind als unbezwingbares Bollwerk entgegenstellen. Werde unser Waffen-Bruder im Kampfe und vielleicht wird auch Dir das Glück beschert sein, mit dem unbarmherzigen Zorn der Rechtschaffenheit sein Licht in die Schatten zu tragen. So werden wir mit der Aufopferung unseres Lebens die Unsterblichkeit und die Vermehrung seines Ruhmes erlangen.
FÜR DEN IMPERATOR!


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *EU*
Fraktion: *Space Marine*
Memberanzahl: *40 [TE Community: 500]*
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Warhammer 40k: Eternal Crusade nehmen wir nun unser 17. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Eternal Crusade Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Raid & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen, in allen Bereichen vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvE die Raids und Instanzen, sowie aber auch im PvP die Battlegrounds bzw. das RvR. Viele unsere Teammitglieder sind seit langem Warhammer-Fans und beschäftigen sich bereits jetzt ausführlich mit Eternal Crusade, so dass wir schnell und erfolgreich ins Spiel kommen werden. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel Arkhona zu erobern, alle Ketzer zu töten und die Xenos zu zerschlagen! Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Eternal Crusade-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Oktober 2014)

Eine neue Dev-Episode wurde auf Twitch.tv veröffentlicht: http://www.twitch.tv/40kcrusade


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Oktober 2014)

Unsere Tore sind weiterhin für Bewerber aller Klassen geöffnet.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Oktober 2014)

SM / CSM Model updates:
 

https://www.eternalcrusade.com/game/media/304-SM-CSM-Model-Updates


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Oktober 2014)

Eine neue Dev-Episode: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASJUABt2s3g


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. November 2014)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. November 2014)

Hier ein Link zu unserem Bewerbungsforum mit einer Liste von Spielen, für die wir im Augenblick nach Membern suchen: http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?18-Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. November 2014)

Falls ihr Fragen zu Thelyn Ennor oder unser EC-Squad habt, könnt ihr sie gerne stellen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Dezember 2014)

In unserem internen Team-Forum stellen wir aktuell Zusammenfassungen zum Warhammer-Wissen und zukünftig auch Zusammenfassungen zu EC-Details zusammen (Klassenbeschreibung, Ausrüstungsdetails etc.). Wer sich optimal informieren möchte, ist also bei uns gut aufgehoben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Dezember 2014)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.
 
Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfach unsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.
 
http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Dezember 2014)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.
Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.
 
Unsere Gemeinschaft ist riesig und sollte genug Spielraum für eine persönliche Weiterentwicklung bieten. 
 
Für weitere Infos wie immer über unsere Homepage oder direkt PM an uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Dezember 2014)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## Kilgore78 (20. Dezember 2014)

boah ne danke, so gilden wie euch hab ich satt...


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Dezember 2014)

[SIZE=11.5pt]Falls Ihr weiter Ablenkung bis zum start braucht, hier das passende.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11.5pt]Am 7. Januar 2015 erscheint mit Warhammer Quest ein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel via Steam.[/SIZE]

 

Warhammer Quest basiert auf dem klassischen Brettspiel von Games Workshop und ist in einer Fantasy-Welt angesiedelt, mit einer Helden-Truppe durchforstet man mehrere Dungeons und kämpft in einem Mix aus "Adventure, Strategie und Rollenspiel" gegen unterschiedliche Feinde.

 

[SIZE=11.5pt]Folgende Gegnern trifft man unter anderem an Night Goblins, Orks, River Trolls und Horden an Skaven. Im Laufe der Zeit lassen sich die Helden hoch leveln und mit neuer Ausrüstung ausstatten.[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Januar 2015)

Mit "Mordheim: City of the Damned" kommt 2015 ein weiteres Taktikspiel auf den Markt, dass im Warhammer-Universum angesiedelt ist. Da wird es ebenfalls einige von uns geben, die das spielen werden und mit denen man sich austauschen kann.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Januar 2015)

Leute, bald geht es los und die erste Welle darf die ersten Einblicke geniessen!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Januar 2015)

Auch unsere anderen Teams können immer gute Spieler brauchen.

Wie ArchAge oder Star Citizien, hier geht es zur Bewerbung.

http://forum.thelynennor.de/forumdisplay.php?18-Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Januar 2015)

Folgt uns auch auf *Twitch,* um regelmäßig Informationen über aktuell laufende Streams von uns zu erhalten.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Januar 2015)

Ein exklusives Interview mit Miguel Caron, Leiter des Studio für Warhammer 40.000. Der Livestream, ursprünglich gehaltenen 20. Januar 2015 steht jetzt in einem zweiteiligen YouTube-Upload zur Verfügung. Miguel plaudert über das Spiel und Antworten auf mehrere Fragen der Community.

 

Part I:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMFMqI6XANE

 

Part II:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UywLmWRkff8


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Januar 2015)

Die Entwickler haben einen mini-Stream abgekündigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link: Twitch


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Februar 2015)

Wir danken Miguel Caron für den geleisteten Einsatz für Warhammer 40k Eternal Crusade, trotz diesem unglücklichen Abganges glauben wir an die exzellente Umsetzung des Spieles.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Februar 2015)

ZAM.com sprach mit Behaviour Interactive neuen Senior Producer von Warhammer 40K: Eternal Crusade.
 
Hier geht es direkt zu dem Gespräch (english)
Interview


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Februar 2015)

Schlechte Info an die Leute die gehofft haben, dass die Tore für einen frühen Zugang zu EC bald stattfinden wird.
 
Behaviour Interactive prüft aktuell ihre Roadmap und wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt weitere Details bekannt geben.
 
Roadmap alt:
Early Access, Closed Beta, Open Beta, Launch, Expansion
 
 
Aktuell wurde bekannt gegeben das der erste Zugriff für Founders (Founders-Beta) im *Herbst 2015* stattfinden wird, leider konnten sie noch keinen Monat angeben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. März 2015)

*Warhammer 40K: Eternal Crusade Warp Echoes Livestream - Episode 3 vom 27.02.15:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuDkPybHsJQ

 

*8 vs 8 DEV Battle:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ8-ly-vQO0


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. März 2015)

Neuer Livestream bzw. das Youtube-Video dazu:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-Ccs2bd38g


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. März 2015)

Vote für das fünfte Weltenschiff in den Reihen der Eldar auf Arkhona.
Die Abstimmung endet, am 2. April 2015!
 
*Link*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. März 2015)

Wer was für Cosplay übrig hat, der kann bei Eternal Crusade richtig absahnen: https://www.eternalcrusade.com/news/395-Eternal-Crusade-Cosplay-Contest


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. März 2015)

Falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat - Livestream Episode 5 und 6:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yfXR2zC06k

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg-cgo-1YqE


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. April 2015)

Der letzte Livestream Episode 7:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4-F2BcjoBQ

 

Was der Gründer-Zugang beinhaltet und wie dieser ablaufen soll könnt Ihr auf unserer Homepage unter News nachlesen.

 

*Thelyn Ennor News:*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. April 2015)

Ab Mittwoch, 15. April 2015 bis zum 7. Mai 2015 werdet Ihr in der Lage sein auf für die Ork Unter Fraktion zu stimmen!

 

Eine kleine Vorchau


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. April 2015)

Hier eine Abstimmung über den fünften Orc-Clan, der eingeführt werden soll: https://www.eternalcrusade.com/news/444-5th-Ork-Clan-Vote

 

Snakebites oder Blood Axes, wofür stimmt ihr?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. April 2015)

Nathan Richardsson, Katie Fleming, Brent Ellison und Ghislain Barbe hatten kürzlich einen Produktions Update, zeigten einige 3D-Waffen, plauderten über Aktuelles zu der Welt und veranstaltete ein Q & A mit Give-Aways!

 

Warhammer 40K: Eternal Crusade Warp Echoes Livestream - Folge 10:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99eNTc4k6mU


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Mai 2015)

Warhammer 40K: Eternal Crusade In den Warp Livestream - Episode 16

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPAwtd82By0


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61-0p9TxpUg


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6vXfTEvDVM


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldNfNvzv4cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzFdImBquDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Juni 2015)

Ihr seid dem Imperator treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Juni 2015)

Wenn ihr auch ein Spiel zum Überbrücken der Wartezeit braucht zockt doch eine Runde ARK: Survival Evolved mit uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Juni 2015)

Spielt ihr Planteside 2, EVE online, Company of Heroes 2 oder wartet auf Star Citizen könnt ihr euch auch bei uns Bewerben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Juli 2015)

Wie ihr euch uns anschließen könnt steht unter Bewerbungen

Verstärkungen sind gern gesehen damit wir jederzeit für den Start von Eternal Crusade bereit sind.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juli 2015)

Neue infos zum Zeitplan!

Beginn des Alpha-Gründerzugang: Herbst 2015

Danach Wöchentliche Updates, 2016 Massenschlachten ala Planetside2 und für 2017 sind TAU als spielbare Rasse angekündigt!

Weitere infos auf unserer Homepage!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Juli 2015)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

	Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfach unsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. August 2015)

Ihr könnt auch mal auf einen Schnack in unserem TS vorbeischauen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. August 2015)

Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei 
http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. September 2015)

Endlich! Am 14. September startet die geschlossene Beta-Phase! Macht Euch bereit für den ersten Einblick und da Ihr schnell sehen werdet das ein Hammer Spiel am entstehen ist, zögert nicht Euch bei uns zu bewerben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. September 2015)

Der Tag ist da und alle warten auf das erlösende E-Mail, einige von uns sind schon am download.
 
Um die Zeit etwas zu verkürzen schaut doch bei uns bei den News vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. September 2015)

Seit einigen Tagen können nun schon viele die ersten Eindrücke von Eternal Crusade sammeln. 

 

Falls Ihr noch unentschlossen seid ob und wie Ihr in dieses tolle Game einsteigen wollt, dann registriert Euch bei uns im Forum und schreibt uns an.

 

Wir können natürlich vorab auch ein Gespräch im TS führen um Frage und Antwort zu stehen in Bezug auf Thelyn Ennor und die Zukunft des EC-Teams.

 

http://forum.thelynennor.de/

(z.B. PM an Oberons)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. September 2015)

Die Server füllen sich von Tag zu Tag, immer mehr Mitstreiter schliessen sich dem heroischen Kampf gegen die endlosen Ketzer an. Wir sind nun regelmässig auf dem Schlachtfeld anzutreffen und falls Ihr mit uns den Kampf aufnehmen wollt zögert nicht uns zu kontaktieren.
 
*Bewerbung Eternal Crusade Team von Thelyn Ennor*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Oktober 2015)

Grüße Genossen!
 
Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?
 
Für den Imperator!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Oktober 2015)

Bereits über 9000 Fixes und Verbesserungen seit Start der Alpha, das nenne ich mal Aktiver Support!

Hoffen wir das es so Bleibt!

 

Auf jeden Fall ein großartiges Spiel, und wenn ihr Leute sucht zum zusammen Zocken bewerbt euch bei uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Oktober 2015)

Wir suchen noch Leute für unser EC Team. Wir sind bereits im Spiel Aktiv und würden uns über Leute freuen dich sich uns anschließen möchten. Für zwischendurch zocken wir auch Warhammer Vermintide es gibt bei uns also schon einiges zu tun.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Oktober 2015)

Ihr könnte gerne bei uns vorbeischauen um mit uns eine Runde zu zocken
http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. November 2015)

Am Montag ab 20 Uhr sind wir wieder dabei Ketzer auszulöschen, bei Fragen einfach einen Member entsprechend ansprechen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. November 2015)

An alle neuen Krieger die im laufe des Novembers in den Genuss dieses exzellenten Games kommen und die Erlebnisse der Weiterentwicklung in einer der besten deutschsprachigen Gilde erleben wollen sind wir Montag und Mittwoch auf den Servern zu finden. Eternal Warriors enter the battlefield and join us.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. November 2015)

Hallo Community,

Anlässlich des* 3. Addons *in *Star Wars: The Old Republic *verlost Thelyn Ennor zusammen mit Electronic Arts *3x Game Time Cards *zu je 60 Tagen Spielzeit. Das Gewinnspiel läuft noch bis Sonntag, den 22.11.2015! Schaut doch mal auf unserer Website vorbei: http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/11/1...e-time-cards-fuer-star-wars-the-old-republic/

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. November 2015)

Wir suchen immer noch Leute die sich uns anschliessen möchten.

Hier geht es zu den Bewerbungen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. November 2015)

Ihr seid dem Imperator treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf - Bewerbungen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Dezember 2015)

Am 4.12. haben wir unser 10 Jähriges Gilden bestehen gefeiert. Wenn ihr also eine erfahrene Gilde sucht kommt zu uns - Bewerbungen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung was bis Weihnachten bzw. über diese Tagen so geplant ist.

 

*Loadout:*

Die Loadouts werden konfigurierbar sein, z.B. die Waffen haben einen gewissen Wert und somit kann man sich die Ausrüstung entsprechend zusammenstellen bzw. speichern.

Die Details der Ausrüstungen können dann betrachtet werden und je nach Spielart oder Skill ausgewählt werden.

Natürlich können diese pro Klasse einzeln festgelegt werden.

 

*Karten:*

Es werden neue Karten kommen und die bestehenden werden einige Anpassungen bekommen.

Die Rotation der Karten wird eingeführt, aktuell max. 3.

Die Rotation der Seiten (Def/Att) wird dann auch eingeführt um das Spielerlebnis zu erhöhen.

 

*COOP:*

Der COOP Modus wird über XMAS eingeführt, dies beinhaltet ein Team bis max. 5 Leute.

Es sollen Fraktionsspezifische Aufgaben geben die zu erfüllen sind.

Dieser Modus soll im Prinzip erstmal das Teamplay verbessern und einfach Spass machen.

 

*Steam-Shop:*

Es sollen Waffen-Pack zu kaufen geben, so um die 8 Waffen.

 

*Bewerbungen:*

Thelyn Ennor sucht immer neue Rekruten, schaut Euch bei uns im Forum um und falls Ihr bock habt schreibt einfach eine Bewerbung (siehe oben).

Wir habe jeden Montag und Mittwoch ab 20 Uhr ein lockeres Training.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Dezember 2015)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht euch allen ein Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2016)

Ein gutes und neues Jahr für alle Eternal Crusader Fans, wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Januar 2016)

Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Raid & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen, in allen Bereichen vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvE die Raids und Instanzen, sowie aber auch im PvP die Battlegrounds bzw. das RvR. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Eternal Crusade unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel Arkhona zu erobern, alle Ketzer zu töten und die Xenos zu zerschlagen! Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Januar 2016)

Die Steam Early-Access phase beginnt laut Gamestar um den 25. Jannuar!
 
Falls ihr einene zuverlässige Gilde dafür sucht, Bewerbungen hier: http://www.thelynennor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Januar 2016)

Wir suchen noch Verstärkungen besonders Leute die bereits mit uns im Early Access zocken möchten.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Februar 2016)

Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach Verstärkung schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei  http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Februar 2016)

Hier noch der neueste Livestream von Eternal Crusade:

 

https://youtu.be/wqgLlH3kPb8


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Februar 2016)

Sucht ihr noch eine Gilde dann schaut doch bei uns vorbei oder daddelt mit uns Montag oder Mittwoch ab 20 Uhr.

 

*Thelyn Ennor*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Februar 2016)

Du sucht eine aktive, erfolgsorientierte Gilde? Dann bist bei uns genau richtig! THELYN ENNOR Multigaming since 2005 sucht immer aktive und ambitionierte Spieler. Wir haben derzeit 6 aktive Teams. Wir suchen für unser EC Team noch weitere Mitstreiter, falls Du dir vorstellen kannst Space Marines  in einer netten, strukturierten Gemeinschaft  zu spielen, dann schau mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei und bewerbe Dich.

Wir freuen uns auf Dich! www.thelyn-ennor.eu

 

https://youtu.be/u6Hm028M-tA


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. März 2016)

Ihr seid dem Imperator treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!

 

Bewirb dich jetzt unter www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. März 2016)

Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei 
http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. März 2016)

Ihr wollt nicht nur Eternal Crusade zocken? Dann schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei als Multigaming Gilde haben wir eine Menge Teams im Angebot. http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. März 2016)

Ihr wollt für die neue Anzahl an Spielern auf einer Karte eine Gilde die erfolgreich zusammen unterwegs ist.
Bewirb dich jetzt unter www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. April 2016)

Seid gegrüsst, es wird in Zukunft immer wichtiger mit einem gut organisierten Team die Warhammer Welt zu erkunden. Falls Du noch nicht weisst ob Du einer Gilde beitreten möchtest schlagen wir Dir vor mal bei uns im Forum vorbeizuschauen und ein Gespräch im TS3 zu führen.

Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. April 2016)

*Thelyn Ennor* ist eine *erfolgsorientierte Multigaming Gilde*, mit einer Struktur die es uns erlaubt _Raids & Events _in jedem *High-End Content* zu meistern und erfolgreich durchzuführen. Deswegen will Thelyn Ennor mit OptimusMaximus die bis jetzt geführten *&#8222;Talkrunden&#8220;* erweitern und daraus eine *deutschsprachige Diskussionsrunde* machen.

In der Diskussionsrunde wollen wir über Charakterklassen, kleine Strategien, aktuellste Updates und vieles mehr rund um Eternal Crusade sprechen.

 

*Link für den ganzen Bericht*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. April 2016)

Seit der Einführung der WarParties sind wir noch Gruppenorientierter unterwegs!

 

sucht ihr Taktik im Team anstelle sinnlosem gezerges?

 

Bewerbt euch jetzt -  http://www.thelynennor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
 
heute Abend um 19:00 werden wir uns wieder für eine Diskussion über Eternal Crusade zusammenfinden.
Ihr könnt den Live mit höhren und auch fragen oder hintergrund Infos liefer über Twitch!
hier ist der Link zu Moderator: www.twitch.tv/supergambo
 
Aktuell sucht unser Eternal Crusade-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!
Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer hier: http://www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Mai 2016)

Am Donnerstag den 12.05 um 19.00 Uhr wird es eine weitere Diskussionsrunde  über Eternal Crusade geben. 
 
Wer noch eine aktive Gilde für EC sucht ist bei uns Willkommen
Bewerben könnt ihr euch HIER


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Mai 2016)

Wir suchen für unsere Gilde noch aktive Member
Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter www.thelynennor.de
 
Wir bieten euch eine Erfahrene Truppe mit Leuten die bereits vom ersten Tag der Alpha dabei sind und wöchentliches Training.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter in Eternal Crusade, wir haben erst vor kurzem einige Neuigkeiten des letzten Patches in Deutsch veröffentlich.

 

*Hier die direkte Verknüpfung auf unsere Homepage *


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Mai 2016)

*Brüder,* bald ist es soweit, nach dem Willen des Imperators wird das Schlachtfeld um Arkhona grösser!
 
Im Livestream zeigt uns Brent Ellsion was der Patch mit der Nummer #18 alles beinhalten wird.
 
Alle Details und weitere interessante Informationen, übersetzt in Deutsch, findet ihr wie immer bei uns auf der Homepage.
 
Link: Patch #18 und Livestream #65
 
 
Wir suchen immer noch Brüder für den Kampf, falls Interesse besteht einfach mal bei uns im Forum die Bewerbungs-Sektion besuchen.
 
Link: Bewerbungen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Juni 2016)

[SIZE=14.6667px]Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]http://www.thelynennor.de/[/SIZE]

Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei 
http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Juni 2016)

Wir suchen für den Kampf gegen Eldar und Chaos weitere Mitstreiter.

Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter   www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Juli 2016)

Wenn ihr Interesse an organisiertem Teamplay habt, schaut doch bei uns vorbei - www.thelynennor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juli 2016)

Wenn ihr mehr über unsere Gilde erfahren wollt schaut auf unsere News Seite http://www.thelynennor.de/*Thelyn Ennor*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juli 2016)

Die Tyraniden sind da! Wollt ihr den PvE Inhalt mit einer Erfahrenen Gruppe spielen schaut bei uns vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. August 2016)

Für unser wöchentliches Training suchen wir immer neue Mitspieler


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. August 2016)

Allzeit bereit auf dem Schlachtfeld, schließt euch uns an: *Thelyn Ennor *!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. August 2016)

Auf unserer Website haben wir die aktuellen News auf deutsch.

Bereits* 75* Livestreams hat das Entwicklerteam von Eternal Crusade seit letztem Jahr gesendet und diese Zahl wird wohl die einzige jubiläumsträchtige sein &#8211; zumindest vor dem Release, wobei die Veröffentlichung nach Aussage von Nathan Richardsson nur ein Schalter bei Steam ist und nicht das fertige Produkt zeigen wird. Dieser Livestream zeigt uns unter anderem die Vorschau zum *Gildensystem* mit den dazu gehörigem *Banner*, die überarbeitete *Worldmap*.... (*more*)


Wir suchen auch immer noch auf den Release weitere Mitstreiter, hier geht es direkt zum *Bewerbungsforum*.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. August 2016)

Auszug aus dem letzten Newsletter.

Ein weiteres *Unreal Engine Update* wird in Eternal Crusade implementiert und das alles nur für uns. Es haben sich sogar Leute extra die Arbeit gemacht eine neue Infografik für uns zu entwickeln! Das alles und noch wenig mehr könnt ihr in der Übersetzung von *Thelyn Ennor* von der Ankündigung von *Nathan Richardsson* lesen!
+Anfang der Übersetzung+
Heute haben wir damit angefangen auf die *Unreal Engine* Version 4.12 (U.E. 4.12) zu updaten, weswegen wir auf *Schleichfahrt* gehen um den Prozess nicht zu stören. (*more*)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. September 2016)

Im siebenundsiebzigsten *Production Update* gab es endlich die mit Spannung erwarteten *Space Wolves* und *Iron Warriors* zu sehen und es wurde uns ein *Einblick* in den nächsten *Patch* gewährt.

Es wurde auch die fünfte Unterfraktion der *Eldar* vorgestellt. [*more*]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. September 2016)

Der Release kommt mit grossen Schritten näher und Thelyn Ennor sucht immer noch für einige Klassen Mitstreiter.

Einfach eine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum machen und wir werden die weiteren Schritte erledigen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. September 2016)

[SIZE=medium]Der Release Stream zu Eternal Crusade begann mit einer Livecam aus dem Entwicklerstudio von bEHaviour, auf der man das Personal live bei der Schaffung des Spiels beobachten konnte. Während der Show wurden die verschiedenen Teams dann noch kurz vorgestellt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Die Server wurden bereits am Donnerstag Abend gewiped und ab jetzt ist das Spiel offiziell zu kaufen. Zukünftige Inhalte und Erweiterungen sollen bis auf 2 Ausnahmen dann alle Gratis sein. Erstens, wenn ein &#8222;Grimm Dark&#8220; DLC dazu kommen würde und zweitens, wenn eine komplette neue Fraktion (wie z. bsp. die Tau) ins Spiel gebracht würde. Wenn man diese Fraktion dann spielen möchte, müsste man die Erweiterung kaufen. Wenn nicht, wird man sie einfach trotzdem zum Feind haben. Auf jeden Fall kostenfrei werden die Terminatoren, sowie deren Äquivalente der anderen Fraktionen sein, an denen bereits garbeitet wird. Leider war von diesen aber im brandneuen Release Trailer noch nichts zu sehen&#8230; [[/SIZE][SIZE=medium]more[/SIZE][SIZE=medium]][/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Aktuell sucht unser Eternal Crusade-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!! Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer.. [[/SIZE][SIZE=medium]more[/SIZE][SIZE=medium]][/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Oktober 2016)

In dem Livestream vom 30.9.16 waren die *Statistiken,* die uns zeigten wie viel Spieler bei einer Fraktion spielen und deren Gewinnquote ist, im Mittelpunkt. Desweiteren wurde gezeigt, wie sich die Erfahrungsausbeute von Spielern, die in einer Gilde spielen und als Einzelkämpfern unterwegs sind, unterscheiden. Das Thema *Balancing* wurde auch wenn nur kurz angeschnitten und einiges klargesetellt. Ebenfalls gab es noch ein kleines Geschenk seitens des Entwicklers, das wir euch mitteilen möchten aber lest doch selbst... [MORE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ihr mehr über unsere Gilde erfahren wollt schaut auf unsere News Seite *Thelyn Ennor*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Oktober 2016)

Das vierundachtzigste Production Update zeigte dieses Mal die neuen Heilgranaten für den Apothecary, die Eliteeinheiten Terminatoren und ihre Equivalente so wie einen ganz kleinen Ausblick in den kommenden Monaten...  [MORE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Oktober 2016)

[SIZE=medium]In dem fünfundachtzigsten *Production Update* wurden dieses mal neue *Ausrüstungsgegenstände* für *Eldar*, der *Meganob* mit Größenvergleich zu Terminatoren und Phantomdroiden und die *Grav-Waffen* mit ihrer Schussanimation gezeigt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hier könnt ihr weiter lesen &#8230; [more][/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. November 2016)

[SIZE=10pt]Wie ja bekannt ist, spielen wir seit Beginn des Alphatests Eternal Crusade. Leider sehen wir immer wieder wie schwierig der Start für Neueinsteiger sein kann und darum haben wir für euch die wichtigsten Informationen zusammengetragen. Wie auch schon in Planetside 2 wollen wir euch auch in Eternal Crusade mit diesem Beginner Guide den Start in das Spiel etwas erleichtern.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Hier zum Guide !!http://www.thelynennor.de/2016/10/3...de-beginner-guide-by-thelyn-ennor/#more-37002[/SIZE]*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. November 2016)

[SIZE=medium]Das siebenundachtzigste *Production Update *beinhaltete dieses mal weitere Erklärungen zu der noch in Arbeit befindlichen *World Map *so wie einer neuen *PVE Karte&#8230; [*MORE*]*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Falls ihr noch nicht unseren Eternal Crusade Beginner Guide gesehen habt hier geht der Link&#8230; *[*MORE*]*[/SIZE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. November 2016)

Das vierundachtzigste *Production Update *zeigte dieses Mal die neuen *Heilgranaten *für den* Apothecary*, die Eliteeinheiten *Terminatoren* und ihre Equivalente so wie einen ganz kleinen Ausblick in den kommenden Monaten... [MORE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Dezember 2016)

[SIZE=10pt]Im neunzigsten *Production Update *wurden diesmal Veränderungen an dem *Nahkampfsystem*[/SIZE], den *Grav-Waffen* und der *Plasmakanone*. Ebenso gab es die 3. Welle der *Gildenbanner* zu betrachten&#8230; [MORE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Dezember 2016)

Warhammer 40K: Eternal Crusade Into the Warp Livestream - Episode 92: https://youtu.be/MPfHGdviA50


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2017)

Falls jemand noch nicht den finalen Livestream &#8211; Episode 93 von 2016 gesehen hat.

https://youtu.be/xWeXsZQb-XI

Wir suchen weitere Verstärkung für unsere Gilde und den entsprechenden Teams.

Hier geht es zu unserer *News-Sektion *bei Thelyn Ennor.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Januar 2017)

Hier der letzte Livestream &#8211; Episode 95 vom 14.1.2016:
https://youtu.be/UMr521ymewU
 
Falls ihr weitere News lesen wollt wie immer bei uns auf der Webseite bei Thelyn Ennor.


----------

